# Viper alarm - keyless entry not working



## americantoolman (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a 4 door 2005 Chevy Silverado with a viper alarm system with auto start and keyless entry. The alarm and auto start both work but the keyless entry does not. When I try to lock/unlock the doors via the remote the alarm system activate/deactivates but the door locks do not move. I have to use the key to open the door. Once inside the factory button on the doors actuates all of the door locks. This tells me that that part of the system is working properly. I was thinking there may be a fuse blown in the keyless system. I pulled the dash apart,viewed the wiring and found a couple of in-line fuses that looked o.k. Any other ideas would be appreciated. Thanks, Mike.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

americantoolman said:


> I have a 4 door 2005 Chevy Silverado with a viper alarm system with auto start and keyless entry. The alarm and auto start both work but the keyless entry does not. When I try to lock/unlock the doors via the remote the alarm system activate/deactivates but the door locks do not move. I have to use the key to open the door. Once inside the factory button on the doors actuates all of the door locks. This tells me that that part of the system is working properly. I was thinking there may be a fuse blown in the keyless system. I pulled the dash apart,viewed the wiring and found a couple of in-line fuses that looked o.k. Any other ideas would be appreciated. Thanks, Mike.


 How are the wires attached to the lock and unlock wires? Use a test light to see if you have a signal still, If your using T-tapes and male spades I would just stripe the wire then solider and tape over it to insure a better connection. It could be the keyless entry simply has worn out and needs to be warrantied.


----------

